# Polarion Helios



## lasersandlights (Sep 3, 2009)

The Polarion Helios is a $2000+ flashlight. I am interested in buying one, but first, can you let me know why this is so expensive? If I were to build one myself and install a custom host, would it be possible, or do they manufacture their own bulbs as well? If anyone can shine any light (figuratively) on this that'd be great.


----------



## LOUSYGREATWALLGM (Sep 3, 2009)

lasersandlights said:


> The Polarion Helios is a $2000+ flashlight. I am interested in buying one, but first, can you let me know why this is so expensive? If I were to build one myself and install a custom host, would it be possible, or do they manufacture their own bulbs as well? If anyone can shine any light (figuratively) on this that'd be great.


Hi laserandlights, :welcome:
Though I'm not that capable to answer your question but I'll try my best . 
Polarion Helios is a superb searchlight given its size, performance and physical appearance. First thing to consider is the outstanding ELECTROFORMED reflector which many people are not aware of. Next is the water resistance feature, magnetic switch, fast start up time and more.

Maybe Mr Pro (Patriot36) can chime in, he has the capability to answer all your questions regarding the Helios

You can also check this very informative thread https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/196233

Jeff


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 3, 2009)

Where in USA can you buy one of these P50's and is the list price the norm for these? PLease advise on where to buy from..



Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2009)

lasersandlights said:


> The Polarion Helios is a $2000+ flashlight. I am interested in buying one, but first, can you let me know why this is so expensive? If I were to build one myself and install a custom host, would it be possible, or do they manufacture their own bulbs as well? If anyone can shine any light (figuratively) on this that'd be great.





Please see this thread:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240993


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2009)

bulbmogul said:


> Where in USA can you buy one of these P50's and is the list price the norm for these? PLease advise on where to buy from..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry






I don't believe the PH50 is available from a retailer in the US anymore.  There seems to be a scant number of them still floating around over in Europe.


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 3, 2009)

whats the reason for no longer being forsale in USA? Did they stop making them or what is the case? Do they sell the PH40 still?



Jerry


----------



## bulbmogul (Sep 3, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I don't believe the PH50 is available from a retailer in the US anymore. There seems to be a scant number of them still floating around over in Europe.


 

What type of Mt Bikes you have? Trek Fuel EX 9.5 here..



Jerry


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2009)

bulbmogul said:


> whats the reason for no longer being forsale in USA? Did they stop making them or what is the case? Do they sell the PH40 still?
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry






The PH50 is no longer made primarily because of thermal concerns by the manufacturer.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/233824


Availabe in Sweden or Finland....
http://www.stegcentralen.se/sv/artiklar/lampor/hid/polarion-ph50-helios-hid-soklampa.html


The PH40 is available here:
http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=87&osCsid=83f9377295600d00d11fc2c8ce700f08


----------



## Patriot (Sep 3, 2009)

bulbmogul said:


> What type of Mt Bikes you have? Trek Fuel EX 9.5 here..
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry







Jerry, mostly riding 29ers these days. Curently a GF Superfly and a Voodoo 1x9. Please post your bike pictures and stories over in the cafe. Thanks 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/209273



Paul


----------



## vee73 (Sep 4, 2009)

PH50 model is not available in Finland.
Here is one place where the sale is:
http://www.knivesandtools.com/nl/searchresults.htm?query=polarion

http://www.flashlightshop.de/index.php?cPath=48&osCsid=f9bd43dceb09f2fd3575bf4338fc927d


----------



## vee73 (Sep 13, 2009)

Lantern video, in which the comparison of the car lights and Polarion PH40 / PH50:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q0DlAEc7-g


----------



## Patriot (Sep 13, 2009)

One of the best Polarion videos I've seen Vesa. I started laughing when the car headlights were switched on...:laughing:

The warm up time for the Polarions is always impressive too and your video camera did a goo job of capturing what the beam really looks like. 

Thanks for posting this.


----------



## IlluminatedOne (Sep 14, 2009)

Great video, it really shows off the power of the Polarion.


----------



## vee73 (Sep 18, 2009)

I do not know whether these pictures here? But the title is Polarion Helios :candle:


----------



## sledhead (Sep 18, 2009)

Looks like it wasn't easy! Sure came out great though:thumbsup: A lot of LIGHT and MONEY in that case, put a good lock on it!!

Excellent idea by the way!


----------



## karlthev (Sep 18, 2009)

Whoa!!!!:thumbsup:



Karl


----------



## kaptein america (Sep 18, 2009)

Serious stuff man.:twothumbs


----------



## SunFire900 (Sep 18, 2009)

You really know how to hurt a guy.:sigh:

Those are mouth-watering pics. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## vee73 (Sep 18, 2009)

Here is a demonstration video in my articles, which I need to survive alone in the dark woods. :duck:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3CzC812GkM


----------



## Patriot (Sep 18, 2009)

Great Stuff Vesa! I like your custom Polarion case very much. It looks like you put a lot of work into it.

Also, I liked the video a lot too. The filter bandoleer (holder) looked very nice and your pack was arranged nicely too. Many Polarion batteries! 

It made me laugh when you pulled the axe out since I wasn't expecting that. Very funny...made it seem like there was no bottom to your survival pack. :laughing:


----------



## sledhead (Sep 18, 2009)

Just watched the video! Excellent stuff- thank goodness you pulled out the little flashlight near the end- sometimes you just need a little light! That pack is great.


----------



## vee73 (Sep 19, 2009)

I went the whole day with a bag.
I must have a lot of batteries, since the 40W and 50W is on at the same time. My wife is often accompanied with me. Then comes the third Polarion used at the same time.
Battery consumption is really huge.
But in return we get in the forest at an unprecedented lighting.:candle:
You can probably imagine. Other people see the miracle of Polarion incredibly far away.:bow:

Ax is necessary when I do a bonfire. I'm also sometimes had to resort to when animals come too close. 
I have not yet used it to animals, but the two times I took my hand to finish it.

Yes. Can you believe I have three Polarion, and still need a small flashlight. It is really sad.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 20, 2009)

This is quite amazing! It reminded me of the 1960s commercial for VW with an endless number of passengers coming out of a Beetle! I guess I'd need a map to find all of your gear. I am MOST envious! Great job!


Karl


----------



## EV_007 (Sep 20, 2009)

That's a lo of lumens, and weight, to be hauling out into the dark. It's awesome firepower CPF style, but kinda overkill though since you'll be obliterating your night adapted vision and everyone else's for miles around. LOL.


----------



## Manre Boo (Sep 20, 2009)

Hello all. My first post.

I am going to order my first HID (polarion h50) during next week, unless something better comes up. I got a place allready that responded they got pieces in stock.
Price is around 1700€. I have seen these been sold under 1400€, but have not yet received answer do those sellers got lights in stock.

If any of you got advice what could possibly be better light for me i would be very thankfull.

I am looking at:

1. At least 1 hour of battery time (light must not dim while battery is getting empty). Switchable battery/batteries, so i can have spare ones with me.

2. Absolutely must not be blue light color. So far what I have seen polarion 50 gives kinda yellowish color that look more natural for me.
Light that ships with bulb of chosen color temperature would be nice.

3. Small size. Perfect light should be usable with belt sheathe similar to this: http://www.phoebus.com/HHpix/Exp2Case.jpg 
Also the size of Microfire warrior III 35w would be almost perfect size for HID I am looking for.
Sadly now when i have seen both polarion 50 and warrior 35 used in videos, the power of warrior III is not going to be enough for me anymore.
Size of polarion 50 is close to maximum limit but it goes.
I dont want box shaped light.
If you know more powerfull lights that are size and form of warrior III 35w, please inform me  price can be higher.

4. Light should have good flood. Throw is important too but not so much for me. Best option would be adjustable beam.
Do all high powered HIDs have fixed beam?

5. Must be somewhat resistant to little trembling. Must be usable while running. Rain proof (no need for diving usage but doesnt matter).
Easily purchasable spare parts (especially bulbs and batteries and accessories)
No need to be used as mace or any melee weapon.

6. prices I can consider can be from 0€ - 2500€. Light must be orderable to EU area.

Thank you for your help and sorry for typos and grammar mistakes. I am from finland so english is not my main language.


----------



## karlthev (Sep 20, 2009)

I have a few powerful lights but none seem to fit this description except for my Polarion. You won't regret the choice..


Karl


----------



## amaretto (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello Manre,

300 Euros are not peanuts. Here in Germany there is "Edenwebshop" that sell the PH50 for under 1400 Euros. If you wish i could try to phone them for you. I'm very interested too in this light but have not decided to buy it yet.
If you need help tell me (mail?).

Greetings Markus


----------



## busylifemeto (Sep 21, 2009)

Its a fancy case


----------



## Manre Boo (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for advice amaretto.
I have now changed my order to shop that is located in Netherlands.
Price is 1380. They still got pieces in storage.

(edit) Trasfer via COD (cash on delivery) is possible.

I am still open for suggestions about other HID lights.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 21, 2009)

Manre Boo said:


> I am still open for suggestions about other HID lights.






I wouldn't know what else to suggest. You're looking at the best already.


----------



## Manre Boo (Sep 22, 2009)

Now I ordered it. My very first HID will hopefully arrive at friday or before.


----------



## vee73 (Sep 22, 2009)

Manre Boo said:


> Now I ordered it. My very first HID will hopefully arrive at friday or before.


 
Onnea vaan! Teit oikean päätöksen. Missä päin suomea asut? 
Laitoin sinulle yv:tä, mutta et ilmeisesti huomannut?

Good luck! You made the right decision. Where in the Finnish do you live?
I put to you pm, but you appear to have noticed?


----------



## Manre Boo (Sep 22, 2009)

Keski-Suomessa asun. Tuo private message loota näyttää 0 viestiä, nyt tarkistin vielä niin ei ole sinne asti viestisi päässyt ilmeisesti :/

One question for you people about polarion ph50. Does cold temperature have any side effects when using light. I am talking now temperatures around -20C or -30C.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 22, 2009)

Manre Boo said:


> One question for you people about polarion ph50. Does cold temperature have any side effects when using light. I am talking now temperatures around -20C or -30C.




I'm guessing the batteries would require some special care but *Vee73* would know for sure..


----------



## karlthev (Sep 22, 2009)

Hmmmm, I was thinking that the temps would be great for cooling purposes! This could be an excellent temperture environment for the Abyss!


Karl


----------



## vee73 (Sep 22, 2009)

Manre Boo said:


> Keski-Suomessa asun. Tuo private message loota näyttää 0 viestiä, nyt tarkistin vielä niin ei ole sinne asti viestisi päässyt ilmeisesti :/
> 
> One question for you people about polarion ph50. Does cold temperature have any side effects when using light. I am talking now temperatures around -20C or -30C.


 
I probably did a mistake to send a privat message. 

Patriot is right, I have experience at low temperatures. 
Polarion is exactly the same way, despite the temperature. Operating time is not shorter than with cold. What is surprising. Although I always use the battery from beginning to end. Polarion even though it was cold for a long time, it lights up just as quickly as it should be warm. Unlike the Microfire 35W. -5 Degrees ignition takes about 2 minutes. 
That is one reason why I sold all the Micro Fire away.

Manre Boo. It would be nice to chat with you in person. You can find my email on this link:
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2dejn+vesa-lamppuranking.html


----------



## XeRay (Sep 22, 2009)

vee733094629 said:


> Patriot is right, I have experience at low temperatures.
> Polarion is exactly the same way, despite the temperature. Operating time is not shorter than with cold. What is surprising. Although I always use the battery from beginning to end. Polarion even though it was cold for a long time, it lights up just as quickly as it should be warm. Unlike the Microfire 35W. -5 Degrees ignition takes about 2 minutes.


 
A quality ballast will function reliably down to at least -40C, -40C and -40F are the same temp. The 2 scales match at that temp.


----------



## Attitude (Sep 28, 2009)

Finally got my PH50 today! For a start i have polarion PH50, 1 extra battery and 4 filters now Polarion is my second HID, i got Microfire K3500 before. Now we have 2 Polarion PH50 in Finland and next Manre Boo have the third one? Cant wait the dark...
How i can attach pictures?

No niin, sain vihdoin valaisimen kotia. Toimitus kesti pankin sähläyksen takia pari viikkoa Saatiin sitten tänne pohjolaankin lisää valoa! Ruotsin pojilla on varastossa vielä 6 tai 7 kpl PH 50:siä, eli vielä löytyy tarvitseville.


----------



## Manre Boo (Sep 28, 2009)

I am still waiting mine. Hopefully arrives tomorrow or at least this week.
I allready paid it with VISA, so I hope its not lost on its way


----------



## Patriot (Sep 28, 2009)

Congratulations Attitude. Yourself, Manre Boo and Vee73 are going to have your only little Polarion club soon.

To post pictures, you will have to use a hosting website like Photobucket


----------



## vee73 (Sep 29, 2009)

In Finland, there are many Polarion lamp holders. But to my knowledge, only three models of 50W.:naughty:


----------



## Manre Boo (Sep 30, 2009)

My PH50 just arrived 

Ordered from knivesandtools dot com from netherlands costing 1379€ and free shipping.
They still have two pieces in stock i believe, if someone wants to order one.

Gonna go try it out tonight for sure.


----------



## Patriot (Sep 30, 2009)

Congratulations! I'll look forward to hearing about your thoughts when you switch that thing on. Post some pictures when you can.


----------



## Manre Boo (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG
I have seen all videos and pictures of PH50 in use, but nothing really prepared me how powerfull it is in real life. Now I believe comments that say "pictures don't do it justice".

I cannot use it inside city limits at all, because it lights up full apartment buildings very very far away. I am afraid if I keep using it someone will call cops and I will get fined.

Tested it at shore of a nearby lake and it easily throws to the other coast and lights up very large area including all houses there.

I have to say think carefully before buy flash light of this caliber. You might not be able to actually use it for job you want, because it blinds other people and engulf their houses hundreds of meters away. So you might accidentally cause some unwanted harm just by swinging light carelessly around.


----------



## vee73 (Sep 30, 2009)

All who have seen the pictures of Polarion. Are, however, really surprised how much light to Polarion. 
And some people still suspect that the pictures have been edited. 
Images do not confer the right to Polarion lamps. It is the truth.

Manre Boo, I wish I saw your face at that moment when you first start you put the PH50.


----------



## SunFire900 (Oct 3, 2009)

Manre Boo said:


> OMG
> I have seen all videos and pictures of PH50 in use, but nothing really prepared me how powerfull it is in real life. Now I believe comments that say "pictures don't do it justice".
> 
> I cannot use it inside city limits at all, because it lights up full apartment buildings very very far away. I am afraid if I keep using it someone will call cops and I will get fined.
> ...



Manre Boo,:thumbsup:

I loved your comments and initial thoughts on this light. It makes me want one even more now. I realize you can't use it for rewiring your entertainment center unless you wear welding goggles :huh:, but it sure is nice to have the "sun in your hand", isn't it?


----------



## amaretto (Oct 7, 2009)

yesterday i couldn't resist and ordered my ph50 at edenwebshops.de
i'm thinking of a diffuser too...

had the choice between an used motorbike and ph50. "sun" wins.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats! I hope that you receive it soon.


----------



## Kestrel (Oct 8, 2009)

Manre Boo, I just gotta send a :thumbsup: in regards to your new avatar.

Wesley Snipes: “It’s still pretty heavy”
Kris Kristofferson: “But you’re so big.”


----------



## Markuskj (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi, folks!
Now there is light in the dark east-Helsinki too. Got my brand new PH 50 a week ago.. is it the 5. one in Finland? Would be awesome to arrange a get together some dark night Polarion people?

I was introduced to elämysvalottelu when reading Vesa´s pages over a year ago. After that - I already got Maglite 3D..:candle: - my first real light was Fenix TK11. My other lights: MTE M3-2, Solarforce L1200 and Microfire Warrior III.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 20, 2009)

Wow, the Polarion club is really growing over there!


----------



## one2tim (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi, anyone Can link me to some beamshots of ph50 using color filter, remember seeing some once but cant find threm again. Thank you


----------



## Patriot (Oct 21, 2009)

one2tim said:


> Hi, anyone Can link me to some beamshots of ph50 using color filter, remember seeing some once but cant find threm again. Thank you





I believe CPF member Vee73 has extensive images in the Polarion U2 Abyss thread. I'll have to look for them later if you don't find them there.


----------



## vee73 (Nov 7, 2009)

one2tim said:


> Hi, anyone Can link me to some beamshots of ph50 using color filter, remember seeing some once but cant find threm again. Thank you


 
PH40 Without filter






Ti-Protection cover





Polarion diffuser





Polarion yellow





Polarion Blue





Polarion green





Polarion red







Polarion lamp attached to Microfire yellow Filter





Polarion lamp attached to Microfire blue Filter





Polarion lamp attached to Microfire green filter





Polarion lamp attached to Microfire red filter





And finally, my bike lights.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2009)

Vee, great pictures!


Where is the world did you ever find that bike mount? It looks homemade.


----------



## petrev (Nov 7, 2009)

WOW Vee

Wicked Clamp

:devil:

and nice pics :thumbsup:

ditto: Where did you find the clamp ?

Cheers
Pete


----------



## vee73 (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes, stand is self-made. It is precisely for this purpose.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 7, 2009)

Great photos! That diffuser filter looks very useful.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 7, 2009)

vee73....you have a Polarion for a bike light......you are my new hero......:bow::bow::bow:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2009)

Lol! How does it feel outshining most cars except the ones with dual 35 watt HID systems?


----------



## Patriot (Nov 7, 2009)

vee73 said:


> Yes, stand is self-made. It is precisely for this purpose.



Do you insert a strip of strip of rubber or something between the "stand" and the light? You some up with some very interesting contraptions Vee. Really cool. 



I almost forgot to comment about your photos and they're great. With the Microfire filters providing such a distinct color difference you're left with many color options. It's very nice to have you as a Polarion information resource.


----------



## vee73 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thank you for all "praise":wave:.
Photo of the series is still missing in my self-made diffuser. (vee diffuser). 
I plan to take in the future all the new photos. 

The rack, there is no middle. The fit is so precise that I have seen it fit.
Only, and it is also a big problem, is 4000 Lumen:nana: those who come against. Then the light is absolutely necessary to put off.

When I see once again that I have forgotten to turn off the MTE SSC P7. Although it is targeted to three meters. I usually use my own by the diffuser. It will be a steady light everywhere. It is really easy to drive off-road.


----------



## petrev (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi Vee

:thumbsup: Nice Photos

Did you cast the clamp yourself ?
Aluminium or Iron or ?
Chrome plating ?

More details please . . .

Cheers
Pete


----------



## vee73 (Nov 8, 2009)

I gave the task to my brother, because I myself am currently unable to work. Otherwise I would have done it myself. www.pienoismetalli.com

The material is iron, since it enabled a relatively thin structure. 
Is the electric zinc plating.
It is durable, looks good, and never rust. 
Electric Zinc is good also because it is a very thin coating and penetrates into a small place.

It would have been possible to produce it even lighter, but I did not see it necessary.
Rack weighs 380 grams. 
PF40 1720 grams. 
A total of 2100 grams. 
Stand the share is relatively small.

What is still left to tell?:thinking:

Edit.
I forgot to mention that the rough surface is obtained by grinding with such a machine and the ball-shaped blade.
http://www.elekma.com/index.php?mai...d=1022&zenid=36297b3ab50dc0da79cc9b0867a998e7


----------



## Patriot (Nov 8, 2009)

vee73 said:


> Only, and it is also a big problem, is 4000 Lumen:nana: those who come against. Then the light is absolutely necessary to put off.
> 
> When I see once again that I have forgotten to turn off the MTE SSC P7. Although it is targeted to three meters. I usually use my own by the diffuser.





This is funny because usually a single SSC P7 would be more than enough light even for off road lighting. Vesa goes and adds 4000+ lumens to the system..

I saw a picture once where Ken Good (Polarion USA) attached a blue anodized X1 to his dirt bike (motorcycle). I thought that was pretty cool and the weight is really an afterthought in that application as well. 

I'll look forward to your Vee diffuser pictures Vesa. You have provided us with a great catalog of Polarion images.


----------



## vee73 (Nov 9, 2009)

The new picture of the upcoming series is also Polarion and Microfire color filters the sandblasted designs. (vee color diffuser)


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes I mounted an X1 on my YZ250












I had enough light to illuminate the path of 4 other riders in front of me.

We basically were riding as fast at night as in the day...

A little sketchy though, if the Polarion ran out of juice, we would all be haulin butt with a sudden lose of situational awareness...Not good.

I later did some more tests where I really pushed it, but had a helmet mounted HID as well for backup and illumination directed at where my head was oriented.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 9, 2009)

Ken J. Good said:


> Yes I mounted an X1 on my YZ250
> 
> A little sketchy though, if the Polarion ran out of juice, we would all be haulin butt with a sudden lose of situational awareness...Not good.
> 
> I later did some more tests where I really pushed it, but had a helmet mounted HID as well for backup and illumination directed at where my head was oriented.





I was just thinking right before I read your last line that you needed a pair of X1's....lol. Sounds like you did the next best thing. Thanks for posting the picture again.  Nice steering stabilizer btw.


----------



## dcycleman (Nov 9, 2009)

thats awesome, its even yamaha blue!


----------



## dudemar (Nov 10, 2009)

dcycleman said:


> thats awesome, its even yamaha blue!



Speak of the devil...

Ken, is the X1 available in that blue color?:devil: I would definitely put my cash down a little faster if it was.


----------



## vee73 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ken, you should have a belt with more batteries.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Nov 10, 2009)

I had a Red and Blue X1. Kept the Blue, sold the Red to somebody who had to have it.

Polarion will do colors only in quantity...Like 200 units....

Changing a battery at 60 mph on unknown terrain while piloting a motorcycle 1-handed is problematic when the battery suddenly stops delivering power....

I carried extra batteries in my backpack and changed them well before I thought they were running out of juice.

HID's don't dim down, they just go away...


----------



## cue003 (Nov 10, 2009)

If Polarion would have made the X1 in individual quantities for blue or red, I would have one. 

I have the X1. Also have the green and diffusion filters. On top of that, I have one of Vee's excellent "special edition diffusion" filters. Must publicly take this time to say thanks to Vee for the going back and forth with me via emails and getting me one of his little gems. 

I am very impressed with the X1. Coming from the first Polarion, followed by the PF40, then PH40, and then up to PH50 I thought for sure I would be somewhat underwhelmed (compared to the PH50), but I must say that was NOT the case when I first turned it on. Still had the same giddy little boy chuckle when it fired up. haha. I much prefer the compact nature of the X1 over all the other form factors Polarion has produced thus far. 

The filters are awesome. Vee's filter cuts down on the reach quite a bit but it lights up EVERYTHING withing max of say 50 yards. I mean EVERYTHING. It is an awesome filter. Little more reach and less diffusion will be the stock Polarion diffusion filter. His pictures show a great representation. As he mentioned the only thing missing is shots of his special filter and the lineup will be absolutely complete.

I think i have had pretty much every high end HID and/or must have light thus far at some point. Many at the same time. This sure is an expensive hobby. LOL.

Curtis


----------



## Patriot (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks for your commentary about the X1 Curtis. I'm glad that you finally picked one up as I know you're the kind of person who can truly appreciate it. Historically, there's so little discussion about the X1 on CPF and I've never understood why. Especially since the current X1 is the same output as the PH40 but in a smaller package. The the only reviews I've ever seen were from Mac and Adamlau but that was well over a year ago...perhaps 2-3 years. 

Let me know if you'd like me to post any pictures of it for you. It would be my pleasure. 


Paul


----------



## tab665 (Nov 10, 2009)

seeing those beamshots makes me want to get a couple filters for my X1. im about convinced the diffuser filter is a must have.


----------



## one2tim (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for the answers and pictures regarding color lenses.
Im still on the edge of ordering a ph50, actualy been that for long time now.


----------



## FrogmanM (Nov 11, 2009)

Patriot said:


> Thanks for your commentary about the X1 Curtis. I'm glad that you finally picked one up as I know you're the kind of person who can truly appreciate it. Historically, there's so little discussion about the X1 on CPF and I've never understood why. Especially since the current X1 is the same output as the PH40 but in a smaller package.
> Paul



+1 Thank you Curtis

It appears I have my cards lined up for a X1 to celebrate my Birthday later this month, I'm looking forward to my first HID. I've been one of those "Ti LED pocket torch guys" for a few years, I figure its time to step up into a different level.

Thank you CPF for providing excellent Polarion pics for me to drool over until my X1 arrives, time to hit the archives for more info.

-Mayo


----------



## Patriot (Nov 11, 2009)

FrogmanM said:


> It appears I have my cards lined up for a X1 to celebrate my Birthday later this month, *I'm looking forward to my first HID*. I've been one of those "Ti LED pocket torch guys" for a few years, I figure its time to step up into a different level.
> 
> -Mayo





We'll Frogman, congrats and what might be the best ever, first HID purchase. Now that's the way to start!!:thumbsup: Given your light history, you'll likely fall over backwards when you turn it on.  Will look forward to your thoughts. Perhaps you and Curtis can get and X1 thread started.


----------



## vee73 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here, I promised you the pictures.





In this figure, this lamp: 
http://www.kuvaboxi.fi/julkinen/2dqjk+vesa-vilkutcom-hid.html





I'll put a picture of the Microfire K2000R





Then the relevant




















Mistake. This is not a version of the diffuser, but ordinary. 

























































:tired:


----------



## Joe_torch (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Vee. Thanks for your nice photos. Your own version of diffuser is great which provide significant more lateral view than the polarion's one.:twothumbs
Joe


----------



## DM51 (Nov 15, 2009)

Great photos, vee! I agree with Joe Torch - the "vee diffuser" looks as if it gives a much better effect than the Polarion one.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 15, 2009)

Great beamshots! 



:twothumbs


I think I'll have to start saving my pennies :devil:


----------



## Patriot (Nov 15, 2009)

Excellent photos Vesa. The Vee diffuser reminds me of the effect from the reflector on the U2D. It's a very smooth beam. 

I don't know if that's your wife who was holding the lights for you but whoever it was served as a very good tripod.


----------



## vee73 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yes, you guessed correctly. Tripod is my wife:twothumbs


----------



## vee73 (Nov 29, 2009)

SSC P7 is a good bike light. But here is even better. In this short video that tells the truth P7 light  :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU5TaYfsE_0


----------

